# 1432 sears jon boat simple conversion



## LMBDave (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a boat that i picked up off craigslist for $300. Decided to give it a facelift and flip it for a profit.

Here are the pics of the build.





























Between the last photo and the next one, all of the wood was treated and coated in a sealant. And then carpeted.


----------



## coreyprashaw (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like the boat mods! I recently did a flip for profit till I can save up for a much larger tin. I will say, if you're having trouble with the carpet not matching it's mainly probably because it's not running the same way, which will make the carpet look different colors. This coming from a guy who has been a carpet installer for 4 years


----------



## LMBDave (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320941#p320941 said:


> coreyprashaw » 02 Jul 2013, 09:02[/url]"]I really like the boat mods! I recently did a flip for profit till I can save up for a much larger tin. I will say, if you're having trouble with the carpet not matching it's mainly probably because it's not running the same way, which will make the carpet look different colors. This coming from a guy who has been a carpet installer for 4 years



Thanks for the advice. The carpet that was on the benches of the boat was already on there when i got the boat, it was a bit faded as u can see. The new carpet is darker for that reason. But it was a flip project so i wasnt that concerned about it.


----------

